# New Rhinestone Materials - more things you can decorate with rhinestones



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd like to introduce 2 new materials to the rhinestoning community. We are trademarking the materials as:

-Rhinestone Wood Material
-Rhinestone Acrylic Material

Please don't use these phrases or you might receive a cease and desist letter.

Just kidding...

Actually, I was just playing around with some materials laying around the shop. I wanted to see if the glue on the rhinestones would adhere and they seam to be holding up well.

Basically I rastered some holes in a piece of wood using the same matching template as the transfer. Then I used my heat press just like pressing a shirt. I did the same with a piece of acrylic and made a light up sign with it.

Anyways, just throwing out some ideas for new items that can be offered with your business.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

You adhered these straight to the wood and acrylic? No decal material? I assume neither material is very thick?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he used decal material for the acrylic but he didn't for the wood. He heat pressed the stones directly to the wood.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

One important distinction I think on the acrylic... I believe the acrylic is engraved with the Rhinestone holes and the Rhinestones are actually heat pressed on directly... There is a little ring of light around each stone so that tells me that acrylic is engraved... If engraved to catch the light... I don't think decal material is used?... But hey what do I know?...

It's cool though..

Kevin


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

press it right on the sign skip the decal


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My bad. Kevin, you're right. He lasered the acrylic and pressed the stones right onto it.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

Joe, you are quite the clever boy! And seeing the time of your actual post, you are also a member of the "I don't sleep much" club!! Very nice work and it really gets the mind juices running. Thank you.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

Too bad I already have those terms trademarked in my imagination. Writing you an angry letter right now.


No really, those are awesome. The acrylic is my fave.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*

This works perfectly on those little $1 frames you can get from the craft store. They are my best seller aroung Mother's Day and Prom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



> Anyways, just throwing out some ideas


Thanks for sharing some new ideas, Joseph. Seems like any rhinestoner would be able to make use of these with most of the materials they already have.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



allhamps said:


> This works perfectly on those little $1 frames you can get from the craft store. They are my best seller aroung Mother's Day and Prom



That sounds like a neat idea too. I would love to see pics if you have some.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Lin77 said:


> Too bad I already have those terms trademarked in my imagination. Writing you an angry letter right now.
> 
> 
> No really, those are awesome. The acrylic is my fave.


Ha!! Love it!

And I love the acrylic one, too. I already told him that I want them both!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have pressed stone on some fancy thick glittery paterned scrapbook paper I found at clearance for signs.Id really like to bling the back of a toilet seat.(not the part you sit on)So when its down you see the stones.when I market it It will be called Bling Da Bum toilet seats by Ba Da Bling Me.lol
and for those of you setting up tables dont forget to bling your tablecloth.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



Lin77 said:


> That sounds like a neat idea too. I would love to see pics if you have some.


I'll dig a few out and post pics. For those of you who like the decorative banners/flags, like they have in AC Moore, rhinestones also make these much better!! I'm hoping to get a few done to hang out for Easter. They also work very well for school mascot banners. I use these banners: COTTON BANNERS


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

The small holes where the stones sit was rastered down a bit. I figure by making the surface a bit rougher, the glue might adhere better. Also the stones sit nicely in the holes. As for the acrylic, the line around the S17 is scribed to make it glow more. After I took the pictures I thought someone might think it's a decal stuck to a piece of acrylic, but there is no decal material involved.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



jean518 said:


> You adhered these straight to the wood and acrylic? No decal material? I assume neither material is very thick?


Both the wood and the acrylic are about 1/8" thick each.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



allhamps said:


> I use these banners: COTTON BANNERS


Have you ever tried dyeing those a different color?... I wonder if it would work?...

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

They are cotton, so they would dye ok.


----------



## MissChen (Jan 14, 2012)

Joseph, thank you for clarifying. That did look an awful lot like RHINESTONE DECAL MATERIAL until I enlarged the picture. It really does add a lot odlf depth to the design. I like it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> This works perfectly on those little $1 frames you can get from the craft store. They are my best seller aroung Mother's Day and Prom


I'm going to try this! Those little frames are perfect!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what temp/time others use, but when I did the acrylic, I had to make sure the glue melted and dried before removing the transfer tape, or the tape would pull up the stones. At the same time I didn't want the tape to stick to the acrylic and leave marks. I tried to press just long enough to get the trasnfer tape off, then I threw a cover sheet over it and repressed. The problem there is if the acrylic is warmed to long, it gets flimsy from melting. All I did was remove it from the heat press and sat it on a cold table with something on top to keep it flat. When the cold table draws the heat away, it becomes flat and rigid again just like it was when I started.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: New Rhinestone Materials*



katruax said:


> Have you ever tried dyeing those a different color?... I wonder if it would work?...
> 
> Kevin


Yes, Kevin, they can be dyed very easily. Actually everything offered by this site is made specifically to be dyed. I've done black, pink, red and royal blue dye so far.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> The small holes where the stones sit was rastered down a bit. I figure by making the surface a bit rougher, the glue might adhere better. Also the stones sit nicely in the holes. As for the acrylic, the line around the S17 is scribed to make it glow more. After I took the pictures I thought someone might think it's a decal stuck to a piece of acrylic, but there is no decal material involved.


Did you raster the holes with your cutter? I never tried it but if you used your cutter, I'm definitely going to try it. These are awesome BTW


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> Did you raster the holes with your cutter? I never tried it but if you used your cutter, I'm definitely going to try it. These are awesome BTW


He used his laser.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Who says you need clear rhinestone decal material to create a decal?

Here are a couple more things to decorate with rhinestones. Flock with repositionable adhesive. One has been printed on, then pressed. The Fleur De Lys has only been cut with a cutter, no printing. This material can stick to lots of different types of material and because it's repositionable, you can remove it without damaging the applied surface. As you can see in the samples, I stuck it to cloth, canvas, and my foosball table.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where do you get repositionable flock?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I picked up a sample from Imprintables about a year or two ago, I'm not sure if they still have it since I didn't see it on their website. I also picked up a sample from Specialty Materials. It's very much like Sticky Flock, except I'm not sure if Sticky Flock is a permanent or repositionable adhesive. Either way, it's a flock with adhesive on it, not meant to be heat pressed. The flock materials allows the glue from the stones to stick to it very well. I've actually used Sticky Flock to make a type of decal as well, just like the pictures above. If you have a piece, simply cad-cut it on your cutter, and press stones to it. Or press stones to it and use scissors to cut out a shape.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Those are all awesome ideas Joseph, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Joseph,
I love your ideas! I was wondering if you could share the power and speed you use to engrave the acrylic and what size hole you engrave into the acrylic so the rhinestone fits nicely.
Thank you,
Laurie


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Laurie,

What type of laser do you have? I have a ULS and used these settings:
Raster: 44.6% power, 100% speed, 500 PPI
Scribe: 11% power, 25% speed, 1000 PPI

As for the hole size, I used OOBling Pro software and used the same layout for the template as I did for the acrylic...if that makes sense. I sent the circles to the cutter to cut my template material, then I sent the same size circles to the laser to raster. This way the circles are slightly larger then the stones in the acrylic, just like the template. By the way, they are SS10 stones.

Joseph


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Love them. Great idea.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Pascale's House of Bling does amazing shoes and lots of other things too. Www.pascalesbouseofbling.com


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's another piece we did right before exhibiting at ARA in Las Vegas last week. It's kind of hard to see, but the numbers around the clock each have a rhinestone, along with the whole outer rim. It's baltic birch and the stones stick in the rastered holes real well. The whole clock is about 12"x12".


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Here's another piece we did right before exhibiting at ARA in Las Vegas last week. It's kind of hard to see, but the numbers around the clock each have a rhinestone, along with the whole outer rim. It's baltic birch and the stones stick in the rastered holes real well. The whole clock is about 12"x12".


 
That clock is fabulous. Love it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My little girl had surgery Friday on her eyelid and has to wear this clear shield taped to her face for a week. While she was icing the eyelid yesterday, she picked out a couple of rhinestone colors and I blinged out the shield for her.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> My little girl had surgery Friday on her eyelid and has to wear this clear shield taped to her face for a week. While she was icing the eyelid yesterday, she picked out a couple of rhinestone colors and I blinged out the shield for her.


Fabulous. What a great idea. As cute as it is I hope she doesn't have to wear it that long.


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

What a special Mom you are! This brought tears to my eyes. I had several eye surgeries when I was a little girl. My parents got pink eye patches for me to wear. I can't tell you how much that ment to me having pink patches instead of black. Your Daughter will never forget the special patch her Mom made for her.
Laurie


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Aww poor thing.hope she feels ok .so cute.I bet she loves her bling like her mamma.


----------

